# [VB] Taschenrechner



## A-Smith (21. November 2003)

hi an alle erstmal...

ich wollt euch mal fragen, ob ihr mir schreiben könnt wie man einen Taschenrechner ( 9 Zahlentasten,+,-,*,/, )  programmiert...  schritt für schritt wär net schlecht , da ich erst vor ein paar wochen angefangen hab zu programmieren...

Der Taschenrechner sollte möglichst 1 Textfeld haben... wenns nicht anders geht kann er auch mehrere haben.

also  an alle schonmal im voraus

mfg A-Smith


----------



## aNero (21. November 2003)

ich sag nur googln sowas findet man ziemlich einfach!


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. November 2003)

Ich hab genau dazu mal ein Tutorial geschrieben. Findest du unter Programming Tutorials -> Taschenrechner. Du kannst auch die Suchfunktion benutzen.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## A-Smith (22. November 2003)

ok stimmt schon... ich habs auch schon mal mit dem tut. probiert, aber es klappt irgendwie nicht. deswegen frag ich ja auch. ich hab immer probleme mit der zeile.. :

Text1 = Text1 + 1      

der meldet immer, dass + kein gültiger operand ist

mfg agent


----------



## danielm (22. November 2003)

```
text1.text = text1.text + 1
```


----------



## DrSoong (22. November 2003)

Das *.Text* ist nicht das Problem (_Text1_ entspricht _Text1.Text_), sondern, die genaue Anwendung des jeweiligen Variablentypen. Wenn du Text dazufügen willst, dann  schreib es am besten so:

```
text1.text = text1.text & "1"
```
Wenn du eine Zahl addieren willst, dann am besten so:

```
text1.text = val(text1.text) + 1
```


Der Doc!


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. November 2003)

Val() ist aber IMHO nicht so eine besonders elegante Funktion dafür. Nimm lieber CInt(), CDbl() oder ähnliche Funktionen, wenn Du Datentypen umwandeln willst.


----------

